# Fried Chicken



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I love fried chicken and have never had any as good as Momma used to make, except maybe Hopkins. I try using flour and bread crumbs but a lot of it washes off in the oil.

Who has the great fried chicken recipe?

Rick


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I love fried chicken!! Here is the recipe I always use http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/fried-chicken-recipe/index.html

The buttermilk helps keep the breading on. Also, if you only use a little bit of oil so the tops of the chicken are still exposed this allows the steam to escape and leaves the breading on. Make some gravy with the "crunches" left in the frying oil. Cook some butter beans and mashed potatoes. Yum Yum!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

My wife and I only eat the breast so I debone and cut into strips ,soak in butter milk then just sea salt and shake them in a zip lock bag with flour and drop them in oil at 375 deg. it is in and out fast and sucks up little oil , yet crispy

trying to get away from fried so I tried southalabamaslayer's crab boil then grill and it came out great


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Instead of using flour, try using potatoe chips instead.

Just save the plain chip crumbs from the bottom of the bag(s).

Run them thru the food processor until they are the size of bread crumbs.

But do not ad any salt cause that is already on the chips.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can also follow most of the above and put them in the toaster oven on conventional bake. Then you won't mind eating that big bowl of ice cream later:thumbup:

For something a little diff try Panko on them. I don't use it when frying, durn stuff explodes!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a commercial on TV recently that suggested using crushed canned fried onions as a breading on chicken and then baking. Sounded interesting but I haven't tried it yet. I'm also not sure it's any healthier than frying. I really want to try it using grouper rather than chicken.
http://www.frenchs.com/recipe/frenchs-crunchy-onion-chicken-RE1309


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> I love fried chicken!! Here is the recipe I always use http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/fried-chicken-recipe/index.html
> 
> The buttermilk helps keep the breading on. Also, if you only use a little bit of oil so the tops of the chicken are still exposed this allows the steam to escape and leaves the breading on. Make some gravy with the "crunches" left in the frying oil. Cook some butter beans and mashed potatoes. Yum Yum!!!


Now that you made me crave chicken, what time did you say we were eating today?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I take whatever chicken cut I am going to make. I coat it in mustard. If I want spicy I use spicy mustard. Then I dip that in bread crumbs. I have also dipped it in crushed up doritos or potato flakes. Then bake for however long it takes to get the cut done.

It's based on this....


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/oven-fried-chicken-recipe/index.html

I have been trying to cut back on fried and I friggin love chicken made this way.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I try to use only shortening instead of oil to fry chicken. About 1 1/2" deep in a black iron skillet ~12 minutes/side. Seasoned flour, buttermilk, seasoned flour, then skillet.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Try letting the chicken sit for a while after you batter it. I have had better luck when I put it in the fridge for about 30 min to an hour before cooking.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

This one is my favorite

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/fried-chicken-recipe2/index.html

It is easier if all the pieces of chicken are the same size.

You can buy the ingredients for Emeril's "Essence" at Apple Market. I cook blackened fish with it, too.

Joraca


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I try to use only shortening instead of oil to fry chicken. About 1 1/2" deep in a black iron skillet ~12 minutes/side. Seasoned flour, buttermilk, seasoned flour, then skillet.


+1 on the shortening.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

For the heck of it, on Friday I pan fried some chicken strips/breast.
I spread mayonaise on the chicken and then breaded them with food processored, bottom-of-the-bag bbq potatoe chip crumbs.
I used no other oil in the non-stick pan, cooked until done.

I figured mayo is made with oil, eggs and some vinegar, so the oil in it allowed it to cook before burning and the breading stuck like glue to the chicken.

Turned out tasty and moist inside and crunchy outside.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I beieve it's the black cast iron skillet that makes the chicken good fried!


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

My wife makes some killer fried chicken, but she just does is the normal way. My favorite is Hart's chicken in Mobile when it comes to eating out.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll sometimes use crushed up saltine crackers and flour which makes a nice crispy outside. Tonight I fried some using McCormick grill mates fiery 5 pepper along with McCormick perfect pinch rotisserie chicken seasoning and flour. Turned out very tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did some last night. Soaked in buttermilk over nite then rinsed and battered in flour. Fried on top of the stove in a cast iron skillet. Good eats!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks good! If you leave the buttermilk on you will even get more breading to stick! You can even dunk in buttermilk then bread in flour, then dunk back in buttermilk and bread again!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

wow that makes me hungry.
paymaster I should PM you my phone number so you can call me next time you cook. 5 or 6 pieces will be fine


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

HisName said:


> wow that makes me hungry.
> paymaster I should PM you my phone number so you can call me next time you cook. 5 or 6 pieces will be fine


Thanks!:thumbup:
I will try to remember to give you notice.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Did some last night. Soaked in buttermilk over nite then rinsed and battered in flour. Fried on top of the stove in a cast iron skillet. Good eats!


 
I'm not 100% sure but I believe in the South it's against the law to have fried chicken without mashed potatoes and gravy !!!!

Made a pan full of legs myself night before last. I'm even more convinced I need a deep fryer. Also took some frozen Golden Queen corn from last year, thawed it out, cut it off the cobb and creamed it with some pet evo milk and black pepper, ummmmmm gooooood !

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I believe in the South it's against the law to have fried chicken without mashed potatoes and gravy !!!!
> 
> Rick


It is and I am guilty this time. I won't let it happen again!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Did some last night. Soaked in buttermilk over nite then rinsed and battered in flour. Fried on top of the stove in a cast iron skillet. Good eats!


Paymaster is a BOSS in the kitchen and on the grill


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Paymaster is a BOSS in the kitchen and on the grill


I'll believe it when he gets his own show on the Food Channel 

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> I'll believe it when he gets his own show on the Food Channel
> 
> Rick


Naa! Too old for all that now. When I was born,the Dead Sea was just sick!:laughing:

My camera bit the dust this weekend and now awaiting the arrival of a new one. Hope it serves as well as the old one.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

why does this stuff always pop up when im at work!!!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> I'll believe it when he gets his own show on the Food Channel
> 
> Rick


He needs to start posting recipes first... dude just posts pictures and kills me.. tummy rumbling right now


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Bobby Flay just challenged Paymaster to a Fatties throwdown!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

FishGolfDrink said:


> He needs to start posting recipes first... dude just posts pictures and kills me.. tummy rumbling right now


I will try to do better. Lots of what I post are a collaboration of effort by my Daughter,my Wife and myself. For me,I don't work with recipes much.I do most of the outdoor cooking at home but I do cook in the kitchen some.I can and will post instructions occasionally.



FishGolfDrink said:


> Bobby Flay just challenged Paymaster to a Fatties throwdown!


Bobby don't know nuthin about cookin fatties!


----------

